# The FULL CURL advantage



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are some pics of a FULL CURL a Flambeau and a Avery "Hot Buy"


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Those are some really nice deks... how do they hold up?


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Good, if you dont abuse them to much. The paint is very durable and the flocking is pretty tough too. Its unreal how well the paint avoids shining. They are a little pricey but well worth it. Paul has gone out of his way to build a great decoy.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

In other news, Dave smith fullbodies look nicer then flambeau judges.

















[/list]


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> In other news, Dave smith fullbodies look nicer then flambeau judges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

just wait for Dakota to release the new mallard dekes!!! then we can talk realism


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

how heavy are they??????????????


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I know, bad comaparison with the Flambeau. It is funny how Flambeaus shapes are so strange. I just like looking at different decoys next to each other.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Whats the word on the street with Dakota? When are they suppose to release their new ducks?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

WingDinger said:


> Whats the word on the street with Dakota? When are they suppose to release their new ducks?


Right before they field test them.

I heard late summer.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

im not at liberty to say but i can tell you that you will see them in plenty of time to purchase and kill birds this fall :wink:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet all three decoys above will kill ducks the same. Some of the decoys I use are maybe a 6 out of 10 paint wise. They have been used and used hard for years. Never had a problem killing ducks over them at anytime of the year. High pressured or not something floating and looking relatively like a duck will kill ducks!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree. That ugly Flambeau in the picture is 1 of 24. They were my first mallard decoys. I still use them every year. I just love buying decoys, new and antique. Its interesting to see all of the technological changes that have been made over the years.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got some Flambeau duck decoys that are close to 20 years old with more bodies on them then any Avery deke in existence. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Flambeau water keels are the ticket on those listless days. They ride great.

Flambeau: Half the price, Half the realism---TWICE the Kills.


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

They will all kill ducks . These are specifically designed to decoy hunters and seperate them from thier money and they definately work for that


----------



## fuzznuts (May 27, 2009)

Yea, I have to agree that the full curls are hands down a premium decoy. They look like a standard magnum, a big ole fat Northern. I'll throw a group to the outside of my "hot buys" and sucker the big boys in.....lol

Maybe I could afford some when I get my rebate check back from WDFW for the 6 years of lousey pics for big game permit hunts....time for WDFW to allocate permits and let the folks locate the animals. 10500 disabled hunters and 500 permits. Hell I've never seen that many folks in wheelchairs together in one place, and I've been in a wheelchair for nearly 25 years. Something is haywire in Mayberry..


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Jewish Mallard said:


> They will all kill ducks . These are specifically designed to decoy hunters and seperate them from thier money and they definately work for that


Let me just start by saying that the Full Curl decoys were designed for one reason and that is not the reason as stated above. I wanted a decoy that would stand up to the rigors of hunting 90 to 100 days a year. I also wanted a decoy that would finish a duck everytime if I did my part. (staying still, hiding right, calling at the right time, and knowing my location) For me, there was no decoy on the market that would do all of that. I realize most guys are not as anal about finishing ducks; as I am for those that hunt with me. Therefore there are a lot of decoys that will work just fine for the average guy.

When you are in competition with others, I also wanted a decoy that would look more real and stand out more that the other decoys. You will notice in the picture that the Full Curl stands taller than the other decoys. This was on purpose as it really makes the decoys stand out from a distance. We also went with a removable keel that can be use as a water keel or filled to make a weighted keel. This just makes the decoys more versatile.

The flocking and paint on these decoys is as tough or tougher than any decoy that I have tested!! And to make them really tough, we started with a tough polyethylene shell and then we have them filled with urethane foam to make them virtually indestructable. No cheap vinyls or pvc in these decoys. The foam filling was very expensive and almost doubled the cost of these decoys. But if you want the best, here it is!!

Here is an unsolicited comment from another website on the Full Curl decoys:

Paul,

Allow me to use this platform to make good on a promise.

I have, in the past, been critical of Paul and his products&#8230;to the point of being outright rude on this site. So&#8230;I said I'd buy some of his 'Full-Curls' last year and hunt them and see for myself what all the hubbub was about. Put my $ were my mouth was, as it were and then post back up here publicly.

And so&#8230;I did just that&#8230;2.5 dozen was what I ordered. I should have ordered more. These decoys are simply gorgeous. Also, the flocking held up superbly&#8230;like iron. Although, I DID keep them bagged and in his slotted bags. IMHO&#8230;this is worth the pain and time. They still look BRAND new even after 18 hunts last fall.

My hunting buddies all commented the same way: We had many more close shots, more feet down & committed flocks, we were able to draw in big flocks without 7+ dozen deks.

AAAaaaand&#8230;the thing I noticed most was the 'fly-overs'. You know&#8230;the ducks that buzz you when you're daydreaming in the blind. I had far more pitch in and land than 'buzz' me keep going. I would guess that I killed 15-20 birds more last season just from the jump shots I got in my decoys from the extra ducks landing while I zoned-out. Otherwise, these would have been ducks disappearing across the water as I invented new cuss-words for not staying alert.

My only complaint&#8230;these deks were made for 'Paul's Pond'. That is to say&#8230;they didn't 'ride' as smooth as my super-mag 'Higdon' decoys on big, open water marshes back home in South Dakota. They didn't ride bad&#8230;just not as good. However, everything is give-n-take. Their profile is much higher&#8230;much more visible. Fine for Paul's Pond&#8230;but not so great on waves of a mile wide, open marsh swept by prairie winds.

So&#8230;there it is Paul. Sorry I didn't post sooner. Don't change a thing&#8230;these are the best decoy on the market. Period


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

As stated Honker Guide,they are great just not needed to kill ducks as the others work as well.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

They look nice nut could you compare any cheaper decoy to the full curl. And of course they hold up when you slot bag and cover the heads. All decoys hold up like iron when they are well cared for. Its when you abuse stuff that you figure out what it worth. But for those who are willing to pay great for Paul.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Jewish Mallard said:


> As stated Honker Guide,they are great just not needed to kill ducks as the others work as well.


I have to agree with you to a point. As I pointed out, if you are not anal about finishing more ducks to 5 ft. off the water in a backwing, then most any decoy will do. I have hunted over every brand of decoy out there including the ones that cost $500/doz. If you are always on the X, know how to hide, and when to call, you will kill plenty of ducks over other decoys. I never intended these decoys to be a huge volume seller, rather, a decoy for those few that wanted an edge. There are too many costly features on the Full Curls to make them cheap enough to compete with the Big volume decoy makers. They have their huge nitch and we have our little nitch.

As far as their durability, you could throw them in a sack and the paint would wear as well or better than any decoy out there, no matter the cost. The flocking would be the same. But why would you spend that kind of money and not take care of them. Believe me when I tell you this, I never intended these decoys to be a high volume seller, just a step up for those that want something special in a decoy!!

Here is another point, the Full Curls were conceived as a result of needing to finish darn near every mallard that comes to my pond. We hunt it everyday and in order to do this, we need to get our ducks and get out of there as soon as we can... We also took into account that if we were in a competitive situation, we would need a decoy that would give us an edge. You may not need a decoy like the Full Curl in your situation and I can see where you guys in the midwest have more areas to hunt. But in our area, if you hunt any public areas where the hunters are elbow to elbow, it is nice to have an edge!!! Paul


----------

